# Romans In Carlisle



## Rosemary (Nov 23, 2009)

Eighty thousand treasures of the Romans in Carlisle revealed
By Victoria Brenan 		

The secrets of a Roman dig in Carlisle, hailed as one of the most significant in the UK with ‘world-first’ finds, are about to be fully revealed for the first time in nine years.

The city’s Tullie House Museum has finally been reunited with the 80,000 artefacts uncovered during the Millennium project, and the archaeologists behind it are on the brink of publishing their 500-page report.

 “It’s not just the coins and armour, the seeds and insect remains can tell us a lot about the environment.” 

“They can give us an idea of what conditions were like. Was it wet? Boggy? Insects live in particular types of environments so the ones we find on site can tell us a bit about the climate and conditions.
“The plant remains give us an insight into what was being grown and eaten.”


----------



## Urien (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll canoe up the M6 to see that I think if they put it all on display. Thanks Rosemary, looks interesting.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 24, 2009)

Brings back memories.

There was a display of, 'Soldiering Through the Ages,' at the Castle, and all participants were given the opportunity to visit the museum as long as they were in kit.

Trying out the Roman saddle, a lady asked for a photo, one thing led to another and it was two hours before I could exit.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 24, 2009)

The Ace said:


> Brings back memories.
> 
> There was a display of, 'Soldiering Through the Ages,' at the Castle, and all participants were given the opportunity to visit the museum as long as they were in kit.
> 
> Trying out the Roman saddle, a lady asked for a photo, one thing led to another and it was two hours before I could exit.



Whats this? Confessions of a Roman Soldier?


----------



## The Ace (Nov 24, 2009)

You could say that....


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sure there's a pun there, particular as Tullie House has a squirrel in "Roman" garb as a mascot. (But I expect the pun would soon be buried.) 

* Starts writing to James Delingpole to tell him about Castle-gate.  *


Anyhoo....


Here's a link to the story:
Cumberland News | News | Eighty thousand treasures of the Romans in Carlisle revealed​And a link to the Tullie House Museum's "Roman" Website:
Romans | Tullie House​


----------

